# Newbie Home Theater



## mastercard (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am day one to this site and a novice to Home Theater Systems, but I have an itch to buy one and would appreciate any and all advice. I have been reading for the past week and have come down to the Onkyo 
609 and the Denon 1912. They seem to be pretty close to me, but my knowledge is limited and my ear for 
sound quality is worst. My questions are: Dependability, Airplay important or not, Audyssey multi eq vs 
2eq, and sound quality between the two. I found the Onkyo for $369 and the Denon for $450. Any and all
advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Even though the 609 only offers 2EQ (No EQ on Subwoofer Channel), it has an Amplifier Stage that has honestly shamed AVR's costing over $1000. If it was me, I would check out Accessories4less and get a Refurbished TX-NR709 for around the same price as the Denon. 

You would get an excellent Amplifier Stage, Audyssey MultEQ XT, Preamp Outputs, THX Select2 Plus Certification and Post Processing and more. The 709 is my favorite sub $1000 AVR by a large margin.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I fully agree with Jack, the 609 is a receiver that just puts other manufacturers to shame as the amplification and video processing is second to none for that price. The 709 is another step up and is even better


----------



## mastercard (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I will start price checking the 709, just don't want to keep going upwards of a certain budget I had in mind. I started with the Denon 1712, then the pioneer 1021, yamaha 667, then the 
Onkyo 609 and Denon 1912. As you can see, the more I look, the more I become confused. But the comments you gave, has given me a truer picture of what to consider in my decision, and for that I thank you.

Would you or anyone have any thoughts on definitive 600 speakers to go with these systems? I will start price checking the 709's today, if anyone knows of a bargain on this system will you let me know please.

Thanks again


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I recently bought a couple subs from someone who had all Definitive speakers (other than the subs) and he loves them. Speakers can really be a personal choice as far as your listening preferences, but I don't think you would be disappointed with the Definitives. I was able to listen to them for a short bit, and they sounded good to me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Onkyo 709 is the best deal you will get right now.


----------



## mastercard (Jan 11, 2012)

I found the 709 for $499 at two locations. One was refurbished, the other was an open box with everything intact. What are the thoughts on buying refurbished and/or open box. Do you think this is a good thing to do.
Would like to hear of other experiences of buying refurbished and open box electronics. If you think it is good, would you take the 709 over the Denon 1912.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Open box is as good as new because you get full warrentee, and its local so easy to return if there are issues. Yes I would go with the 709 over the Denon.


----------



## mastercard (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the advice and input. I looked around and found the 709 ranging from 499 refurbished to 899 new. 
I was able to get it for $547 new with a $50 gift card and the wi fi conector throw in free. Ordered the receiver now it is time to find some good speakers I can afford. Still looking at the definitive 600 but cannot
find a good deal on them, money is running short. Any thoughts on speakers with the definitive sound, but a lower price. Just wishing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you could provide a ballpark of how much money you have left and if it includes the need for a Subwoofer, it will help to tailor our responses.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mastercard (Jan 11, 2012)

Down to about $600. Yes, I would like to have the sub-woofer. Looking to do a complete 5.1.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With that being the case, I would purchase the highest quality pair of Floorstanding Speakers that you can afford as it will be quite difficult to put together a quality 5.1 speaker array for that sum. Better to start with a quality pair of Speakers and perhaps a Center Channel and add the rest as funds become available.

If needing to do it all now, I would look at these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780083 They retail for $600 and are available for $200. Add the Dayton Subwoofer for under $150 and you would be a Center Channel short of completion. And you would be getting a fantastic deal on a very high quality Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

mastercard said:


> Down to about $600. Yes, I would like to have the sub-woofer. Looking to do a complete 5.1.


I think for that remaining budget you might want to slowly piece together the speakers and sub as more funds become available. You can certainly get a nice sub for that amount or some bookshelve speakers. These are important parts of your system and you want to get it right the first time. Otherwise upgradeitis will set in early.


----------



## mastercard (Jan 11, 2012)

Went to Best buy and found an open box definitive pro 600 for $699. After a lot of pleading they let me have it for $599. So, I have the speakers, now just waiting for the receiver to come. When it comes I hope someone here will help me set it up properly.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Good for you on finding some speakers that you're happy with and within your budget. When the 709 shows just make sure you do the firmware update before anything else. After that just run Audessey and follow the steps as it will do everything pretty much for you. Also, run the full 8 position setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mastercard said:


> Went to Best buy and found an open box definitive pro 600 for $699. After a lot of pleading they let me have it for $599. So, I have the speakers, now just waiting for the receiver to come. When it comes I hope someone here will help me set it up properly.


Definitely nice find to get it for $200 off, but something like the Klipsch Icons I linked to with a Dayton Sub 120 would have been capable of playing much louder and going far lower in terms of Bass. DT makes a quality product and I hope you enjoy your HT for many years to come.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

